# 2006 sentra se r spec v p300 misfire



## shiner48 (May 12, 2012)

hi guys, my se r hass 105678 miles and about 2 months ago check engine light came on n gave a p301 302 changed the plugs and code went away n then it came back continuesly, now it gives me p300 and some times it wont start unless i cranck it for like 30 secs n step on the gas ligtly or longer at times, it starts very hard n gives a knocking noise as it starts. idle goes up to 2000rpm n then back to normal after like 3 secs. any idea what would cause this. have been suggested to change cam n crank position sensors


----------



## Ske7ch (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you have JWT Cams installed? If not check the coil packs I think they might be going bad.

But if it's stuttering etc etc then replace the crank sensor as well.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like cam/crank sensors (oem pt# B3731-6N26K) it is a kit that has both, it runs about $40


----------

